
“Breaking Code” to End the Great War - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@damodharanjay/ending-the-greatest-war-by-breaking-code-134311e1bf65
======
gregjor
“The Great War” refers to World War I. Turing broke the Enigma cipher during
World War II.

